# where to meet British Expats inKL



## jamesdkearns (Apr 17, 2013)

where to meet British Expats in KL ?
l wish to mwet fellow Brits in Kl..pls contact me.


----------



## kolibre (Feb 6, 2013)

jamesdkearns said:


> where to meet British Expats in KL ?
> l wish to mwet fellow Brits in Kl..pls contact me.


Hi James.

I can only tell you a popular area, how about pubs around Mont Kiara? Only because I went to a British school there and I know a lot of my British teachers lived there.

ALSO. Bangsar I think, is now up and coming and the last time I went there, I think I saw quite a lot of British, possibly Australian expats. But Bangsar is kind of hip and running...I think the nightlife is good??


----------

